# Chart of Stats on DPO POAS for a BFP



## skeemama (Nov 1, 2010)

A while ago somewhere on MDC I saw a chart that had the percentages of how quickly and reliable early testing is....

Anyone remember or know where to find that info?

Just thinking I have seen some very early + test results on here....how soon ....?

Thank you!


----------



## skeemama (Nov 1, 2010)

Finally! I found it!

HPT accuracy DPO

10 dpo: 35%

11 dpo: 51%

12 dpo: 62%

13 dpo: 68%

14 dpo: 74%

15 dpo: 80%

16 dpo: 88%

17 dpo: 92%

18 dpo: 99%


----------

